# Jazmin update



## elaichri (Mar 9, 2010)

She is doing ok was worried at first she didnt seem to be eating 
i had put the dishes on the floor,One of the dishes that were with the cage i had put water in and noticed her drinking out of that 
so put food in the other one and no looking back she eats all the time now.
she has just started to explore her cage and has found her swing, she is flying round the room when i try to move her away from my earings.she does not like that and will have a go at my hand 
















first pic i took 


































she has grown a bit also looking at the first pics i posted


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, she has grown up, she's a darling.  I love her cage too!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## elaichri (Mar 9, 2010)

Solace. said:


> Aw, she has grown up, she's a darling.  I love her cage too!
> 
> Thanks for the update.


i noticed you have budgies, i have one who is not tame would never come anywhere near you , but now since ive had jazmin lands on my head and trys to land on my shoulder by jazmin funny isnt it a budgie getting jealous


----------



## elaichri (Mar 9, 2010)

*another update*

she has found the boingy and made a new friend my budgie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is too cute 
I would keep an eye on her with the strings on the boing or trim them short just to be safe.


----------



## elaichri (Mar 9, 2010)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> She is too cute
> I would keep an eye on her with the strings on the boing or trim them short just to be safe.


will do thanks


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Love the last set of pictures!  Cute!


----------

